
Real-time cinematic graphics - barcoder
https://uberact.com/blog/2015/11/24/real-time-cinematic-motion-graphics
======
barcoder
The demo is made in:

Toolkit - [http://vvvv.org](http://vvvv.org) 3D Rendering -
[https://github.com/microdee/Emeshe](https://github.com/microdee/Emeshe)

